# Ipilot used with planer mast and large boards



## Impact2020 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I have been looking into adding the minn Kota 80lb Terrova 60” shaft to my Lund 1875 impact. I primarily fish on Lake Erie trolling for walleyes. I currently use a planer mast with boards. Does anyone have any experience using the ipilot or equivalent with a large board set up. i also have a 9.9 kicker that I do plan on still using for thrust in conjunction with the bow mount motor when needed. I have been looking and ipilot seems to get great reviews from people but they don’t really go into what setups they have tried to use with it. I really haven’t found anything good or bad when it comes to a set up like mine.

If this has been covered already I apologize for being redundant. I haven’t had any luck finding what I am looking for on the search. Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Large boards, small boards or no boards (flat line), IP works with all as it simply maintains tour heading or shallow turns as well as your speed. You should consider the 72" shaft for big water use.


----------



## Impact2020 (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you. I actually have been considering the 72” as well. I have been on the fence I figure I would wait till I can put my boat in the water and get a true bow height from water line before making a final decision.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a fish master 210 and run big boards on occasion . No prob . I'd also recommend the 72" shaft .

Use the kicker for speed and the troller for steering , especially at higher speeds .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Before you decide on a 72 be sure to stick a tape across the bow of that Impact and see how far back it will go when stowed. I run a 60" on my Lund and don't fish anything over 3 foot and it works great.


----------



## Impact2020 (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks for the great input guys. I like popspastime noted don’t normally go out if the lake starts getting rough. If it’s white capping I usually stay in and wait for a better day. On Lund’s site for the build a boat the 54 & 60” are the only options offered. The minn Kota 60” has an option with no foot pedal or sonar which I think would be ideal for me. To jump up to the 72” is about a 550 price difference and it comes with options that I don’t think I will ever use like the sonar & foot pedal and like you said it might be to long for the bow anyways.


----------



## Impact2020 (Feb 23, 2020)

Carpn nice pic that is pretty much what my bow would look like once I pull the trigger on a unit. Just a little smaller. Thanks for the input.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Can I ask why the pic of the soc. security card???


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know how that ended up there . The only file I'd attached was the one of the planer mast ? They were in separate folders even ? 

Thanks brahmabull for making me aware of that .


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I used a 60 inch for a couple of years on a 23ft bow rider and it was OK up to 3ft waves. It would come out of the water sometimes, but if you went with the waves it was fine. One major mistake I made at first was to troll on electric only in the summer. Very relaxing and quiet. To conserve battery, I’d keep the speed around 1.8. One day the TM batteries went dead and had to troll on the main engine where min speed was 2.7 and all of a sudden we started catching fish where we had been catching maybe one fish every 20 mins before the batteries went dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impact2020 (Feb 23, 2020)

Can anyone with a newer Terrova with the lift assist get a measurement from the bottom of the base to the top of the motor with the shaft fully extended. I can’t seem to find anything with that measurement. Thanks


----------

